# Piranhas with Nigel Marven



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

As far as i know there are many people who still didn`t see the movie








So here is another chance.

Here is the Link

You have to have BitTorrent installed in order to download this!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

This f*cker is downloading too fast and now I can't play xbox live, it's a wierd complaing, but god damnit.

Is it good?

EDIT: Woah, hold on a second. I'm downloading at 130kb/s, have 60 megs downloaded already and it says 2 and a half hours remaining... how the hell big is this file?


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

thanks man always wanted to see this, i know what im watching tonihgt!! awesome.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

thanx mate great vid


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

Do not close your clients after downloading. I Can`t seed it every day $)


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks a lot dude, you're the man!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Hopefully it will still be up when im home on break.


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

It is always up, just depends on whether there are any seeders with 100% complete.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I just watched, great show, I liked it even more than wolf in the water. Ill keep mine open so download away.


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

I am currently seeding Wolves in the Water and when I finish this one I will seed this also. I can only upload at 30KB/S but I will do so until pigs fly. Its great stuff and everyone deserves to watch it.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I tend to agree with you JAC, it was far more interesting than wolves in the water and thankfully didn't straw off into some stupid capibara bullshit. I got a bit frustrated seeing people eating those piranhas though, I just wanted to bust in on there dinner and start yelling "You idiots! Those would make great [email protected]#[email protected]#"


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Neo, your the best man! Always providing us these videos! Loved the Water Wolves one! Appreciate it.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

did not work.. i got this message

View attachment 53334


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

Azureus is a far better bit torrent client and its much easier to use. Download it here 
http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/azureus...up.exe?download


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> did not work.. i got this message
> 
> View attachment 53334
> 
> [snapback]939805[/snapback]​










)) Kid mistake









save torrent as
then start from hdd - not from site


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

awesome video neo!!! i also like this one better then Wolf in Water!

The fact that the guy swam with a 1000 piranha's was just crazyy!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Neo could you post the link for wolves in the water.


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> Neo could you post the link for wolves in the water.
> [snapback]941406[/snapback]​


http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=71862


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

Please PM me and I will reseed. Ive seeded for a week now and it seems interest has died. If you want it please PM me for a reseed.


----------



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

RESEEEDD


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I will be seeding it if anyone needs it. The funny part is I am the one who ripped that from TV with my TV tuner card. The reason it is a .WMV is because I used windows movie maker to extract and encode it. I seeded it for a few months but after a few weeks of no one downloading it I just canceled the torrent and thought it would vanish. Good to see my efforts are still popping up once in a while.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

lol im watching it on tv right now... i burned it onto a DVD .. THANX


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

im downloading right now, cmon cmon only 40k







oh well itll be worth the wait, and also, i found this

http://www.moviesandgamesonline.co.uk/xcar...ranhas_DVD.html


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

its not downloading for me


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

now im getting 2 k and uploading 30 GRRRR


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

went from a couple hours to overnight if that, this is why i think bit torrent is JUNK


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

once i get the damn thing i will work on gettign it on my FTP so u guys can download it while im workign since i wont need the bandwith then.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

The reason it slowed down is because I was burning a DVD and paused the bittorrent file. LOL. You need to calm the hell down and be patient.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Someone reseed this please!


----------



## michaelll (Feb 7, 2005)

reseed please ; - )


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

how do I reseed.... I have the file and I am trying to reseed


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

Too bad its WMV... oh well.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

awesome video ill add to fav's


----------

